# iBook G4 ne s'allume plus



## grelotte (25 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous...

Après avoir parcouru ce forum dans tous les sens et essayé plein de trucs sans succès, me voici nouvelle inscrite, et j'en viens donc à exposer mon cas désespéré...

Mon iBook G4 vient de s'éteindre brutalement. Depuis le silence complet. Aucun bruit, rien, j'ai essayé de le faire monter en disque dur externe avec le macbook d'une amie, silence, j'ai essayé plusieurs combinaisons de touches en fouinant sur les sujets qui semblaient correspondre à mon cas mais rien... Le silence ! Même pas un fichu bruit de ventilo. J'ai enlevé la batterie plusieurs fois. Seul le voyant vert de mon alim reste allumé, et le voyant de la batterie clignote quand j'appuie, normal quoi, vu que ma batterie est HS depuis longtemps (j'ai mon mac depuis 2005). Le dessous de mon ordinateur est un peu chaud, mais rien d'anormal je crois. 

Je ne pourrais pas dire exactement les caractéristiques de mon iBook, je peux seulement dire par souvenir que mon G4 est le tout dernier de la série des iBook, juste avant qu'ils ne passent au macbook, qu'il est sous mac os X tiger 10.4.quelque chose... et qu'il n'a jamais eu de problème sérieux en 6 ans d'amour fou.

Voilà...

Pouvez-vous m'aider ? M'éclairer ? Je suis un peu désemparée, car j'ai des milliers de choses dessus, j'espère vraiment qu'il n'est pas mort... (même si j'avoue que là, je n'y crois plus trop vu qu'il n'y a aucun bruit pour me rassurer)

Merci merci merci d'avance...


----------



## Invité (25 Août 2011)

J'ai pas trop d'idées pour ressusciter ton iBook.

Essaie toujours le reset : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr-FR#faq6

"For iBook (16 VRAM) and later models of iBook, there is no physical reset button.

If the computer is on, turn it off.
Reset the power manager by simultaneously pressing and then releasing Shift-Control-Option-Power on the keyboard. Do not press the fn (Function) key while using this combination of keystrokes.
Wait 5 seconds.
Press the Power button to restart the iBook computer. "

Comme ton symptôme ne correspond pas à un disque mort, pour tes données, en revanche il n'y a certainement pas de soucis. Il suffit (façon de parler) de démonter le disque pour le monter dans un boitier ou avec un adaptateur.


----------



## grelotte (26 Août 2011)

Bon j'ai essayé le reset, mon mac reste définitivement silencieux.

Merci de ta réponse, je suis quand même un peu soulagée, si je peux récupérer mes données, c'est déjà ça, je vais essayer de trouver quelqu'un qui veut bien m'aider à le démonter (ahem ahem). Et je me dis que 6 ans de vie pour un iBook que j'ai utilisé sans relâche avec photoshop/flash/final cut c'est pas si mal... non ? Hum.

Bon si vous avez d'autres idées ou pistes, je prends tout.


Merciiii.


----------



## Onmac (29 Août 2011)

Peut être en enlevant la batterie et en appuyant 5sec sur le bouton ON. 
J'ai peur que ça vienne de la CM, si il n'y pas activité de disque ou de ventilos...


----------



## grelotte (5 Septembre 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Peut être en enlevant la batterie et en appuyant 5sec sur le bouton ON.
> J'ai peur que ça vienne de la CM, si il n'y pas activité de disque ou de ventilos...



Rien ne se passe....


----------



## didgar (5 Septembre 2011)

Salut !



grelotte a dit:


> .../... je vais essayer de trouver *quelqu'un qui veut bien m'aider à le démonter* (ahem ahem).../...



Tu es dans quelle région/ville ???

A+

Didier


----------



## lemarseillais23 (5 Septembre 2011)

peut être ta carte mère...


----------

